# Witch cauldron find



## imthegoddess (Feb 3, 2012)

Bought this at costco for $50+ this weekend. Here is a photo from Amazon's website where it is $98.99. Same exact box and all. Just missed out on this last year. I think it will make the beginning of a great witch cauldron. It even has a hole in the side for power and fog. it's about 20 X 11.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice find. That will make a great cauldron!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks really nice! You'd have hardly anything to do to it to make it haunt ready.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those hose holders make for great cauldrons.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great buy!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

wish I saw this before i made my shop vac into a cauldron. nice find


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

looks like I need to run up to CostCo this afternoon!


----------



## imthegoddess (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I was bummed when I missed it last year.



Uruk-Hai said:


> Looks really nice! You'd have hardly anything to do to it to make it haunt ready.


 Uruk-Haj: my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I love how haunters see the Halloween in everything.

Great find.


----------



## scarynoyes (Sep 6, 2011)

I totally thought the same thing when I saw those at Costco but they were beyond my budget. Yes I have one. Sort of. But the score on the price is well woth the buy.


----------



## imthegoddess (Feb 3, 2012)

scarynoyes said:


> my budget. Yes I have one. Sort of.


I hear you. My shed is filling up, and my husband keeps asking, "what are you going to do with all this stuff?" He hasn't even seen the pot yet!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, that's such a good idea. And I can't believe the price you picked it up for. With my budget, I'll have to wait until one hits the thrift stores, which should only be a couple of years.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

imthegoddess said:


> Bought this at costco for $50+ this weekend. Here is a photo from Amazon's website where it is $98.99. Same exact box and all. Just missed out on this last year. I think it will make the beginning of a great witch cauldron. It even has a hole in the side for power and fog. it's about 20 X 11.
> Amazon.com: Brass Bird Hose Pot, Removable lid with solid brass bird handle, Cooper plated: Patio, Lawn & Garden


:jol:Very NICE FIND! So are you going to make a Cauldron Creep (or Creepette) to go with this great Witch Pot?  It is a perfect design for the fog and the electrical to go through...


----------



## imthegoddess (Feb 3, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Very NICE FIND! So are you going to make a Cauldron Creep (or Creepette) to go with this great Witch Pot?  It is a perfect design for the fog and the electrical to go through...


That's what I was planning. I thought the same thing about the holes


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

way smaller than the one you posted.. but still neat
http://www.mileskimball.com/mileskimball/displayitem.aspx?tid=_mileskimball&id=345028&icmp=search


----------



## imthegoddess (Feb 3, 2012)

Onewish1 said:


> way smaller than the one you posted.. but still neat
> http://www.mileskimball.com/mileskimball/displayitem.aspx?tid=_mileskimball&id=345028&icmp=search


That would still be cool in a witch scene.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

that is going to make such a cool cauldron,, I have a plastic black one,, not nearly so cool!!!!


----------



## tomas21 (Aug 6, 2013)

imthegoddess said:


> Bought this at costco for $50+ this weekend. Here is a photo from Amazon's website where it is $98.99. Same exact box and all. Just missed out on this last year. I think it will make the beginning of a great witch cauldron. It even has a hole in the side for power and fog. it's about 20 X 11.
> Amazon.com: Brass Bird Hose Pot, Removable lid with solid brass bird handle, Cooper plated: Patio, Lawn & Garden


Do you recall the item number at Costco for this unit?


----------

